# Fig



## Ken Martin (Apr 14, 2018)

I just had a lady to offer me some wood from a “big” fig tree that they are going to have to prune. I’ve never seen anything made from fig. Is it worth the pursuit?


----------



## phinds (Apr 14, 2018)

Fig has great figure but tends to be very soft so I'd say it depends on the tree. Some fig that I've handled is as light as balsa wood but some is pretty solid and would make attractive bowls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks, man. It doesn’t sound like it’s worth the a two hundred mile trip for a couple of spoons.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2018)

The fig I have had was soft and boring, but there are lots of different kinds of figs....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 15, 2018)

Fig I have splits like crazy and dries soft! Can't say I could recommend it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2018)

Guy I work with just told me he cut a bunch of plum and Osage but I think the Osage May be honey locust since he kept talking about the thrones on it. But I do have a fig tree also. Lol


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Guy I work with just told me he cut a bunch of plum and Osage but I think the Osage May be honey locust since he kept talking about the thrones on it. But I do have a fig tree also. Lol


Yep, if it's full of thrones, its definitely more likely honey locust. See if it looks like this:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 15, 2018)

Osage has some pretty wicked thrones, too!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2018)

Ken Martin said:


> Osage has some pretty wicked thrones, too!


Ok maybe it is Osage. I’ve only seen one tree and it didn’t have any but I know locust has them big time.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 15, 2018)

phinds said:


> Yep, if it's full of thrones, its definitely more likely honey locust. See if it looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 145551


Yep. I’ve seen a few of them and you can’t get within 10’ of the tree lol


----------



## Ken Martin (Apr 15, 2018)

The one you pictured is honey locust. Hard, but shakey wood! 
Osage is easy to spot when you cut it. The wood is bright yellow! It turn orange over time and eventually darkens to a dull brown.


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2018)

Ken Martin said:


> The one you pictured is honey locust. Hard, but shakey wood!
> Osage is easy to spot when you cut it. The wood is bright yellow! It turn orange over time and eventually darkens to a dull brown.


Actually, the brown can be a pretty nice reddish chocolate brown, not really dull.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 16, 2018)

Ken Martin said:


> The one you pictured is honey locust. Hard, but shakey wood!
> Osage is easy to spot when you cut it. The wood is bright yellow! It turn orange over time and eventually darkens to a dull brown.


I have a few slabs of Osage about 24”x48”x1.5. Plus a few pieces of logs. Going to Alabama to hunt this weekend so I’m going to try and go get all of it the following weekend


----------

